# 3/11 LMR Quick Trip



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Today was nothing like yesterday. I got out on the river around 6 PM knowing I had about 35-40 min to fish. I didn't have time to walk far, but I was at a spot I has been dreaming about all winter. About halfway in, my line tightened and I had that magical split second when my line moved to the side. I set the hook and battled the pig in. It had one really nice leap that freaked me out, but it ended in my favor. Got it on a green pumpkin tube just like the one yesterday. Also like yesterday, the fish measured out at 18". I had one more hit after that, but no hookups. Still trying to get that frickin' 20 incher...

Forgot to get the sand off in the 1st pic


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

those are some quality fish!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great lookin smallies Garrett!..startin off the year with a bang!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

A man on FIRE!! Way to go . . . AGAIN!!

Race you to that 20"er!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

whiskey

tango

foxtrot


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice smallie. I really need to work a little bit on them smallies. My PB smallie is only 17" and I need to improve on that.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Dude! You are killin' it. Leave some for the rest of us.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Race you to that 20"er!


Let's make this a thing. Anyone want to take wagers?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Let's make this a thing. Anyone want to take wagers?


..I got 5 on it...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

9Left said:


> ..I got 5 on it...


I've got my money on SMB. Poor Garrett's been bitten by striper-fever...and there's no turning back after that.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I would bet on SMBhooker as well to be honest. Once the rivers go back down, I predict him getting one with a suspending jerkbait.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

...... I want in on this


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Lets make this interesting...

This pile of stuff... Which I have carefully wrapped up in a walmart bag and stashed in my fly tying desk for the BIGGEST SMALLMOUTH out of a RIVER in southwestern Ohio. Must be a regular with at least a hundred posts to win. Must have a photo of you with fish plus a photo of fish next to a tape measure. (no 17's called 20's) Open till January 1, 2015. I wanna play too even if it is my bago'stuff.










Any predictions? I have three guys I think might win...

Fishin'accomplished...If he takes a qualifying photo and not one holding the fish so a 20 looks like a 17 instead of the other way around.

Dandrews...Good solid fisherman who knows where a big one lives

Co-angler...He's overdue to catch a 20+ fish. How many 19's can u catch without catching a 20???


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm in....and I'll add a few crank baits to stinky's bag o'lures.... I'm gonna put my money on Fisherfourlife....he's kickin butt and takin names already this year...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice fish Garrett sheesh!!

I want in; Ill even throw some &#8539; oz & ¼ oz jigheads into the bag-o-stuff. 



oldstinkyguy said:


> Dandrews...Good solid fisherman who knows where a big one lives


I think youre giving me too much creditDeltaO is the good solid fisherman who knows where the big one lives.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

9Left said:


> I'm in....and I'll add a few crank baits to stinky's bag o'lures.... I'm gonna put my money on Fisherfourlife....he's kickin butt and takin names already this year...


Ha thanks but if I get one it's gonna be a freaky streak of luck, I got my money on 9 because of his super special stretch of river near him that holds some big fish or OSG because he knows where that 22" smallmouth he caught in October lives


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I wanna play too even if it is my bago'stuff.


I believe that is called playing with house money. 

Which is also who I predict will win said money, so the house money will become House's money.

Notice I said "predict", not bet. I want no part of a bet between a bunch of wily river rat fishermen and/or women. (Unless I win)


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

My money is on anyone BUT HOUSE. Not because the dude really rubs me the wrong way but because he rarely seeks out bronzies.
Now, we're the bet to be on foul hooking a giant carp sucker, that's when I'm banking on HOUSE.

DeltaO wins this challenge. 
Unless OSG gets Trailbreaker out, then it's TB all the way.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

co-angler said:


> My money is on anyone BUT HOUSE. Not because the dude really rubs me the wrong way but because he rarely seeks out bronzies.


He doesn't target big blues, or asian carp or paddlefish either, but he always seems to catch some ginormous fish. 

We'll hear about how he was done for the evening and paddling back up the mouth of Willowbeak Creek to his take out point through the inky darkness and decided to troll a banjo minnow off a planer board just for grins. When all of the sudden his drag starts to whir and out of the abyss leaps the MOAS (Mother of All Smallmouth) a twenty-four inch leviathan that tows him halfway to Lawerenceburg before he's able to land it. 

In all seriousness, this is a suckers bet. Too many good fishermen on here, I haven't seen LMRSmallmouth post in awhile and he jumped right in and we've all seen his pics. This has the Two Brothers and a Stranger hustle written all over it.


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

I am in , but does it count when I pull that 20" smallmouth out of the throat of a 50" musky. I don't usually fish for baitfish but I will give it a try

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

tunnelofD said:


> I am in , but does it count when I pull that 20" smallmouth out of the throat of a 50" musky. I don't usually fish for baitfish but I will give it a try


Sounds like if that 50" muskie came from a river in SW Ohio, then yes, you would be the winner.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

tunnelofD said:


> I am in , but does it count when I pull that 20" smallmouth out of the throat of a 50" musky. I don't usually fish for baitfish but I will give it a try
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


....it's gettin deep in here....


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

tunnelofD said:


> I am in , but does it count when I pull that 20" smallmouth out of the throat of a 50" musky. I don't usually fish for baitfish but I will give it a try


Add pulling a 9" shad out of the mouth of the smallie an you have the fishing version of a Turducken.

I'm in if this is for real. I'll tie up some flies to add to the bag-o-baits.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Can we make it so that whomever claims that they caught a 20" smallie that they have solid proof, like the fish next to a tape measure. I saw too many fish last year that were obviously not 20". 

No measurement, no prize.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> Add pulling a 9" shad out of the mouth of the smallie an you have the fishing version of a Turducken.
> 
> I'm in if this is for real. I'll tie up some flies to add to the bag-o-baits.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this is a thing or not..it could be..might just be the winter"fever" is finally breaking for us..lol!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Great idea OSG. I've got some stuff to throw in the pot.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Nice fish Garrett sheesh!!
> I think youre giving me too much creditDeltaO is the good solid fisherman who knows where the big one lives.


I almost said him. You guys are interchangeable here. I 'd probably make a side bet of the two of you guys against the clown posse if House puts up a burger and beer...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> Can we make it so that whomever claims that they caught a 20" smallie that they have solid proof, like the fish next to a tape measure. I saw too many fish last year that were obviously not 20".
> No measurement, no prize.





oldstinkyguy said:


> Must have a photo of you with fish plus a photo of fish next to a tape measure.


Umm...I thought that's whut I said


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> My money is on anyone BUT HOUSE. Not because the dude really rubs me the wrong way but because he rarely seeks out bronzies. Now, we're the bet to be on foul hooking a giant carp sucker, that's when I'm banking on HOUSE.


I believe I just got called out! I might just have to snip off one of these 6" swimbaits and tie on a tube or something. Isn't that what you guys catch these ugly green things on?

This is a tough prediction...My money would probably be on Bazzin05 and LMRsmallmouth. I watched Bazzin land a 19.5 last year and a 20+ fish came up chasing it, so he knows a good stretch for them. LMRsmallmouth is a dark horse on here that probably eats 20" smallies for breakfast. DO, OSG and Dandrews are good pics because they have found the 20inch smallmouth SkyMall in their backyard. Garrett, coangler and SMB are good votes because they definitely put in the time on the water and know what they are doing. 

There were a few other guys on here that I'm not familiar with that landed some hogs, too, so this will definitely get interesting! I'll throw in one of my favorite big-fish-special lures for the winner.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

ill get in on the fun. even throw in a few lures.....whats the worst that could happen....give a fellow fisherman a lure instead of snagging it on the bottom of the river. lets make it happen.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Umm...I thought that's whut I said


It is OSG. 
Matulemj has been exposed to noxious fumes lately. I told him to wear a respirator but he only muttered something under his breath and turned his back on my to continue to do what looked more like something Jesse Pinkman should be doing.
I'm worried about him really.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Those are soom good fish Garrett. I got out of work early the two days you caught those fish. The first day I fished the Ohio river, nothing, thats the day I thought I saw your car. The second day was beautiful and I was catching a good cold so I didn't go. I wish I had that day back, the next day was like winter again. Now back to work this weekend. Anyway good start to the smally season, your getting close to that 20''er.
Good luck, and see you on the water sometime.


----------

